# *CANCELLED* Temple Newsam House Leeds Show



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I have just received notification from Appletree that the show at Leeds has been cancelled due to not having many traders attending.

Sorry folks there is nothing we can do, I am sure they will refund your money.

If we can come up with an alternative venue for the Easter weekend somewhere in the same area we will put it in the rally section a.s.a.p.

Jacquie


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

Do you think we will be entitled to a refund?


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*leeds show*

I only spoke with them at 2pm today to book another night, nothing said/hint of this I am very dissappointed.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Newto said:


> Do you think we will be entitled to a refund?


Entitled?????

I think if we don't get one PDQ the organiser had better emigrate. :evil:

Seriously, this is a disgraceful way to behave, you don't go canceling shows ten days before they're due to start because not enough traders are attending, they've know the likely trader support for weeks.

Anyone got a suggestion for Easter weekend? :roll:


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

Can't get through to them by phone, what a surprise


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I've just phoned Appletree and got through within a couple of rings.
Asked what was happening about refunds and they confirmed that the cheques are already in the envelopes to be posted tomorrow.

That's something, but it still doesn't help the fact that we're now stuck for somewhere to go for Easter Weekend.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

*Cancelled Show*

Applegate also run the show at the Kent Showground. We were going to go to it a couple of years ago - and that was cancelled just a week before the show!

They're supposed to be running another one there May bank holiday weekend - hope that doesn't get cancelled as well. We're only going for the day as it's quite local so won't be paying anything up front.

Hope you all get your money back quickly.

Denise & Joe


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Leeds Show*

Ringing Temple Newsam tomorrow to see if they will honour the camping if they are not running the show.

Might be in with a chance, there won't be a show to visit but the house and farm will still be there.

Will make a post when more info is known.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

And didn't they also cancel this one....

Essex Caravan & Motorhome Show at Hylands House, Chelmsford
Friday 3rd, Saturday 4th, Sunday 5th April 2009 8O 

What an outfit they are.

steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is the Leeds show the same as the Temple Newsham one? or were there two shows going on or not as it appears to be now.


:? :? :? 
Kev.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Leeds Show*

It will be a long time before I volunteer to marshall another one until they prove themselves.
Still looking for an alternate venue with "something" going on.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Appletree assure me that all that have booked will be getting a full refund within the next few days.

Copy of there e.mail below

Jacquie

I am truly very sorry. I hope your group find another venue for their rally. Dealers book shows months before an event. 2009 has been a tough year so far for many of them. Unfortunately often they do not make us aware of any problems until the last minute. Cancelling an event costs us many thousands of pounds.

Refunds have already been popped in envelopes to be posted in the morning. 

The other shows mostly are full of dealers that have paid already, so they are safe.

Regards

John


Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

As a trader, I didnt know of this show until the man from the dogs trust stand told me at the weekend! Maybe lack of publicity or pro-active marketing has led to its decline?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Appletree assure me that all that have booked will be getting a full refund within the next few days.


That's good Jac, I hope they're true to their word.

But they're not going to find us somewhere else to go for Easter are they? Any site worth visiting will be booked up now. And what about the arrangements that we've all made that'll now be thrown into disarray? We've got two other sites booked as part of a round trip to the North that was to finish at Leeds for the Easter weekend so it screws our trip up as I'm sure it does for many others.

I have every sympathy for companies trying to set up new enterprises in the current economic climate but I simply don't believe that they couldn't have told us this weeks ago and saved us all a lot of wasted time and money. MHF has gone out of it's way to support Appletree, do they deserve it?


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

What a shame.

I feel sorry for the rally staff who put a lot of effort in to encouraging people to attend only to be let down by appletree.

Well better start looking for an alternative.


----------



## madontour (May 19, 2008)

Camping and Caravanning Club has rallies (meets) at Thirsk, Tadcaster and Harrogate for Easter weekend. None of them require advance booking as far as I can see.

Mike


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

the Midlands Festival of Transport at Weston Park, Shifnal. on the Staffs/Shrops border is on the Easter weekend.It's a good weekend away with lots to see and there is usually camping - just a suggestion


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Well we have been in contact with Temple Newsam House. Leeds. and asked them if we could continue with our rally there even though the Motorhomeshow has been cancelled but unfortuneately they have said no.   

There is nothing else we can do I'm afraid, we are in the same position as everyone else, trying to find somewhere else to go.

I think we will try the C&CC Holiday site at Bishopsthorpe, nr York. If anyone else ends up there we would be very pleased to meet you.

Hope you all find an alternative for the Easter weekend and perhaps we'll see you at another Motorhomefacts rally in the not too distant future.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi jenny what's at that site? we are looking for somewhere to go over Easter and it might be worth joining just to go there.

olley


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi olley

Doesn't look to be a lot at the site, but access to York seems quite good, and I really like York, loads to see and do there + Shopping :lol: :lol: 

Site fees are only £5.40pupn, which seems very reasonable to us, and no booking necessary!

It would be good to see you and Sue again if you decide to go.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jenny thanks for that, we have both daughters and grandson with us and I was suddenly give orders to find somewhere for Easter :roll: 

Tried quite a few sites today but are either full or we are to big or to heavy. I need to lose some weight. :lol: 

I had given up but that sounds like a possibility, especially the price. 

Olley


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Is the Bishopthorpe site the one down Ferry Lane next to the river? There's a marina there that I seem to remember has a water bus service direct into York centre. And there used to be a restaurant called the Octogon, I think. Is that the one?



clianthus said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Well we have been in contact with Temple Newsam House. Leeds. and asked them if we could continue with our rally there even though the Motorhomeshow has been cancelled but unfortuneately they have said no.
> 
> ...


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi time-traveller

No it's not that site it's a C&CC Temporary Holiday site at Moor Farm, Moor Lane.

This seems to be the site on the river that you mean:

http://www.yorkmarine.co.uk/


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*temple newsham*

Got my cheque in this morning post


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

Got my cheque today


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

ahh rubbish that the show has been cancelled.

I was going to pop in on Friday morning on my way to an easter break.

I was looking forward to having a browse.


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

got my cheque today from appletree.Hope its a good one


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Still waiting for my refund! spoke to appletree today who assured me everyones cheque was sent at the same time. The chap i spoke to was checking on mine.
Chris


----------

